# acidopholus, aloe vera juice, glutamine????



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

i went to my health food store and they said to use those three and it would take care of my ibs-c... has anyone tried or heard of this? i also read another discussion saying omega 36&9 calcium, and centrum vitamins took care of it and the problem with weight gain. any opinions or experiences with these?


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I have not. I take a couple probiotics including acidopholous. If you try it, let us know what you think.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

I also take acidopholous ... but haven't tried the other things you mentioned. Tami


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

The aloe juice is really helpful; I also take acidophilus. The glutamine made me very constipated; if you check the reading on it it can cause constipation and is better for D.


----------



## 20979 (Jun 20, 2006)

Just try the probiotics first they work wonders.Background info on probiotics:They promote a healthy gut, by pumping in tons of good strong bacteria into your GI. This essentailly crowds out the bad bacteria in your gut. Since your immune system was incharge of doing that before it will now have a lot more time to go out and find more important jobs to tackle in your body.So use a product with a high CFU count, I use a product that has a guaranteed 12billion. Yogurt for reference has 1 million, so as good as it is for you it won't really help as much as one of these supplements.Always take the probiotic on a full stomach, most probiotics do not come in a time released capsule, so if you take it on an empty stomach the probiotic will be eaten up in your stomach acids.Don't be afraid to take 3+ per meal, these are natural and are found in your body anyway. If you feel a particularly bad day coming on boost it up to 4 or 8. Again you can't take to many.Keep it cold--probiotics contain live bacteria and will die if they arn't.Trial:I would suggest just giving a trial period of a week. take 4-5 after a meal 2x a day, and see if you feel better at the end of the week. The first week of the use will be a cleansing and will get all the junk that is in your system out. So give it a chance, you wont be sorry. And if you can don't use any other product with it. Not that is wont work with it, just that you won't be able to tell if it is the probiotic or another working.I am on a probiotic that Immunact makes, it has a 6 month guaranteed 12billion BFU and has boulardii in it, which is a powerhouse of good bacteria. I would suggest this one if you can. 1-2 month supply for 39.99, and works far better than any other I know.Well that's all I can think of for the moment, let me know if you have any other questions, concerns, or results of the trial-nathan


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ndaynes,YOU are great. YOu gave an advice in detail and with good explanation. God bless you. TAnyaa


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

UUggg! I tried increasing my acidophilus yestrday and today I felt badly with what felt like a detox reaction.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

Increasing my acidopholus made me feel ill too. I try to look back thou, and I think I didn't have a full stomach. Since this whole bowel thing started (after a hysterectomy last August) I have yeast infections, thrush and noticed that it also seemed to be in my stool. I have seen 7 drs who say, "it's unlikly that you have yeast in your stool. Even thou I bring samples in ... they think I'm taken it from "some place else".Any who .. I really do appreciate the post on this Ndaynes, I also know that "dye off" of bad bacteria makes you feel a bit ill before you start feeling great again. Keep the posts coming. I need all the "imput" I can read. adelaide, I hope your doing okay.... How many pills do you take a day? I have been taking 1 and wondering if I should take two at different times with a good meal.write back when you can.Tami ~peach


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

This information is opposite to what I have been told - I have been taking Acidopholus for 18 months now and always take it first thing in the morning before my breakfast.I also know that it is important to not take it with hot liquids so how would that be if taking it after a hot meal (my breakfast is porridge).Kathleen - what would you say???


----------



## 20979 (Jun 20, 2006)

Adelaide, and peachprinceton, in what way did you feel ill, what were the symptoms? Like both of you said there is a 1-3 day cleansing of your body that takes place with probiotics. There is usually about 3-12lbs of "junk" built up on the walls of your gut that needs to be flushed out.There are also two different types of probiotics one is Saccharomyces boulardii a yeast culture--really powerful, and the other is Lactobacillus acidophilus a bacterium. I am on a product that combines them both to work in concert with eachother, I have had the best results with that.As far as taking it with food, I don't think hot food will hurt the absorbtion of the probiotic nearly as much, if at all, as taking it without food. Again, the capsules on most probiotics, except 1 that I know of, are not time release so the casule will dissolve and the probiotic will release into your stomach acid. Only a little bit, if any, will make it to your gut, where it is needed.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

I would feel nausea.. and I assumed it was from taking to much or taking it on an emty stomach. But, of course... I'm guessing. This stuff is pretty new to me. Unitl my sugery I didn't have any troubles with using the bathroom or any yeast problems. NOw it's consummed my life.Tami ~peachprinceton


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

oops...p.s. I take Primadophilus Bifidus 5 billon CFU and I take Acidophilus 1 Billion CFU.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

HI Peach and Nday...I felt mild flu-like symptoms after taking four of the Kyodophilus. I have been taking probiotics for years but last week I thought I'd try two instead of the recommended one. This worked very well...in fact things were going well for three days (pardon the pun) with no more added acidophilus. Then after I saw your post Nday I thought I'd try four capsules and then yuk, I felt that sicky feeling I know to be detox. But today I feel well so four is simply more than I can handle/ As far as taking it with food or without food...there is so much conflicting instruction on this that, well who knows what's best. I did read online last week that one fella takes it with food and between meals because he feels it really cleans the plumbing to take it between meals. I want to check out the product you've mentioned Nday...I also recently took a course of Primal Defense. There is no doubt about it, that is a superior product. A bit strong for me tho, I had to cut down the dose.Peach...that stumps me as to why you have yeast issues after your hyterectomy unless you took courses of antibiotics from which you haven't recovered. Look into the Primal Defense and consider adding anti yeast supplements to your diet like Caprylic Acid and Grape Seed extract to counter the yeast. Doctors don't understand this stuff in most cases but if you Google Great Smokies Labs online you can order a test kit and they will test your stool and you'll have a good idea about pathogens in it. Hope this helps.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have idea's on what might of happened for this yeast to start ( it's a long story.Anyways dr's look at me like I have three heads. Three of them told me to stop reading on the internet. I said, I couldn't get answers for all this yeast so looking for possible help or solutions are my only ways of not feeling alone. BLaNk looks I get. They can't explain the condition I have. I mentioned how horrible it is having this problem and no name for it. He got edgy with me and said," you want a name for it, okay C IBS. I looked at him like okay.. what ever. So the GI is giving all these things that aren't really fixing anything. I ask for anti fungial meds to fix this condtion, he believes it isn't the route of my problem. So on my end... I take what I can to keep the condtion in control. I am TONS better then I was in January **so I know that is from what I am doing on my end to help... and I only started seeing the GI dr in May and took my first meds from him this month that didn't help. so they try all things I feel aren't fixing the problem. Sorry I rambled on. It's sometimes easy to when you get "frustrated". Thanks for the mention of the Lab on line. I have made a note of that.Thanks for posting about Primal Defense adelaide. I have heard of it. When you mean strong... do you mean it cleans out quickly? My first main goal would be to get more healthy and good bacteria in my bowels.. and kill of the yeasty kind that has pasted up my bowels.So0oo, "What is Kyodophilus. What is the difference with that and the two I am taking. I use to take Caprylic Acid. That really made me sick.... I had to take it with food. I would burp and taste it and I"m sure it works, but I found it pretty hard on me. (I still have some in the house..) I took all these suppliments when I was on the Candidia diet. I did it for a month. The 2 week I started to feel better.. then I didn't notice any change. I think thou it was working.... cause I'm tons better then I was in January.oops.. I better send this... I'm sorry people.. I might ramble on all day.peach


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

HI Peach, Kyodophilus is just a good all round acidophilus bifidus product; you can get it at GNC or other health food stores. A naturopath could probably do alot to help with the yeast problem but it sounds like you are on the right track. If the doctor looks at you like you have three heads when you talk about this stuff if you continue it will be like banging your head against the wall. For them to tell you to stop gathering info online is like telling you to stop educating yourself because they have the only answere, which they obviously don't. (I'm not saying all online information is valid) You can keep improving things by continuing to gather infor about yeast and candida on your own and trying various supplements and seeing how they work. Another doctor might be willing to prescribe an antifungal. Maybe its time for a change. Good luck!


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you for replying adelaide, I wanted to see an naturopath, but I was told the closest one was 3.5hrs away... and my insurance will not cover it. If I thought for sure they could "fix me"... I'd do it, but since I am a mom of two girls and going to college while my husband takes care of the bills etc... I feel I can't do that to them. MY CHOICE! I can do realize that some information on the net isn't true, but when different sites confirm one another being close to what may be the situation... then I assume they rather have me "uneducated" when I walk into their offices. I started seeing this dr just last month. It took me 4 months to get that appointment and I had to drive 3.5hrs to get to him.So0oo here I sit, ... hanging on for the support and the emotional "There there" helps me as well. I really do appreciate the posts. They really do mean alot!!!!p.s. I was told to "rotate" those antifungal suppliments around for a more positive results. This was said because the "bad" bacteria can ove power the routine... so rotating different suppliments help alot better. Have you heard that as well? Hope to hear from you soon.peach


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Yes, I think I had heard that about rotating supplements. Have you tried cleansing enemas to help clean candida from the colon? I'd have to research it but there are different herbs or oils that can be added to the water to kill yeast in the colon.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually the only cleansing enema I have done is by using an antifunginal med and cleaning with that. ( sorry spelling) I am still waking up)I think it helps to do that... but I still can't seem to fix that problem at the lower end of my bowel. It's frustrating since I want a dr to say.. " Ohh yes I see it, here take two of these for a week and it will be gone... and you'll finially be back to normal."Tomorrow is the anniversary of the day this all began. Sadly it's also my oldest daughters birthday. I'm still taking the Zelnorm that the GI prescribed.... I only noticed I'm gassy from it. I don't know much about the aloe juice. What's that about?peach~


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Look into cleansing enemas, you can google it online. Enemas inject water with acidophilus added as an implant, directly into the rectum and up into the colon if done properly. These have to be done with filtered water, an enema bag and tubing at home. There was an earlier string here about enemas that might be helpful to read. The acidophilus injected directly into the colon can begin to colonize the colon with healthy bacteria and it will help to kill the candida. (best to do a series of enemas and clean out good first before implanting) It needs to be done correctly and takes several sessions practicing to do this. (Dr. Natura online has a video to order if necessary to teach this) When I started doing this in desperation last year I was suprised at what came out. After several weeks I had a healing crisis and got quite sick, had a fever for 11 days as all this stuff was removed from my colon. It has helped my health tremendously and I feel like I cleaned alot of candida out. Now I do a cleansing enema every one to two weeks. There is an interesting self test you can do to see how badly you are infected with candida...you get a glass glass and fill it 3/4 full of water. In the morning, before drinking anything, spit into this glass. Let it sit for several hours and observe. If you get alot of white tendrils growing down from the top of the water, this indicates candida. Mine has cleared about, perhaps 90 percent since I started my cleansing lasr April, just retested it last week.You don't want to put up with this infection, candida I've read can travel and settle in many places and cause problems (heart for one). I also don't understand whay a doctor wouldn't want to give you a round of Nystatin if you think it would help although I don't know that much about the safety or wisdom of taking that.What do you think Peach?


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

PS: Aloe juice can be bought at the health food stroe and some grocerie stores, its a natural laxative derived from the aloe plant. Some aloe juices are mixed with berry juice to make them taste better, but as Kathleen stated on another string, the latex that is in the juice is laxative and so the more bitter the juice the better it works. You can mix it with apple juice to make it taste better. It moistuizes and heals the colon and works well for daily regularity. I use about 1/3 of a cup daily for this purpose.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

*I find myself looking forward to your posts every day adelaide!" Thank you.I did that morning "test". I was surprised to see how mine did compared to asking my husband to do it in the morning. I did that test back in December. My biggest problem (besides my health is) that no dr believes what I'm saying. My regular dr, is wonderful. She is honest with me and says,she knows nothing about this sort of situatio. She says, she believes I have a yeast condtion.. etc etc... she will give me meds that I need. ( as far as to assist in getting me well,).............. but I was hoping a "DOCTOR" would be the one saying " yes yes... you have this and I will prescribe you this." But, it hasn't worked that way at all for me. Since this all began, my temper is always in the 99's now. I was always 98.8 "on the dot". When it was off.. I felt horrable. Now it's not unusally to have 99.9 or 99.2 .. if I sit to long.. say 30 minutes.. my temp goes up. My feet get cold and so does my noise. I was even checked for menopause... I'm 35. when I'm active... I'm feeling my best. But I can hardly run and type on the computer.So anyways... I will peek into a the cleaning out and seeing my PCP dr about the Nystatin. I believe the yeast is traveling. Of course I'm not a sciencist, but I have lumps now that have appeared in my breasts. I went and had two mammo's and a ultra sound.. the dr who reads them in the hospital.. was puzzled. I have pain from it as well. He says he's not worried, but they are the size of walnuts and they appeared very quickly.I'm very scared. I live a normal life ~ well as normal as I can. I'm scared this yeast will damage my body. * so.. back to what you mentioned... Your saying, for advice, put on my shopping list******* an enema bag****** clean out? Do you mean some of that stuff by fleet that you get before a proceedger? ~ it's all very new to me.******* See my dr for some nystatin, so I can use after I am clean out.I'm writting all this down. p.s. the dr that talked to me about the lumps in my breasts.. was puzzled but, said he didn't think a biospy was necessary at this time. It's not getting better and the pain is terrible with out a bra, if you were me... and I'm respecting your opinion... go and get a biospy?I actually want to find out if it's "yeast"!Of course when I ask for that to be tested... he will look at me again, like I have "THREE HEADS". grrr ( i'm grrr'ing.. while I do that crazy laugh)Thank you for posting back. peach~ Tamip.s. When I run out of things to ask you about my "bowels ... I'll start asking what laundry soap is best or what shampoo works best for you.. Laughs.. .......just to keep this thread going. lolHave a great day!


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

HI Peach, you're funny. Ha ha. Its good you still have a sense of humor! Your issues are troubling though. When you did the spit test did you see numerous tendrils growing down into the water? The breast lumps...If this were me in your shoes if the doctors thought the lumps were benign cysts and it wasn't necessary to biopsy, at the least I would get a second opinion. If I remained troubled by it I would request a biopsy. NOw to the naturopathic side...if I had lumps I would focus on cleansing activities. You may not be familiar with some of these but you can research some foods, vitamins and herbs that can help cleanse the body. Lumps may mean your lymph needs cleaning, you want to keep the toxins out of your gut and body as much as possible so you may want to consider a cleansing diet with targeted herbs. Lumps mean accumulation, you want to eat more breakdown foods and cleansing foods. According to Traditional Chinese Medicine(excerped from Dr. Laurie Steelsmith's book Natural Choices for Women's Health) breast problems are the result of 'stagnant liver qi' or energy due to long term stress, emotional frustration and toxins. Treatment is focused on keeping Qi flowing through the body. Healthy breast care includes a diet rich in fruits and vegetables, soy, flaxseeds, Omega 3 oils, fiber, green tea and seaweed. Foods to avoid, first and foremost are saturated animal fats including whole milk dairy products. Apparently cows are injected with BGH, Bovine Growth Hormone, when humans ingest this it can potentially put them at higher risk for cancer.At any rate, I know some of this may be new to you. Good books to get to increase understanding of womens health issues are Dr. Steelsmiths book (Amazon) and also Food and Healing by Annemarie Colbin. Dr. Jensens Guide to Better BOwel Care is very informative in terms of how to achieve good bowel hygiene and how to maintain it.If our colon is dirty the thinking is that these toxins travel throughout the body to wreak havoc. Keep the colon clean as a prerequisite to health. The Fleets enema is NOT a cleansing enema but is useful for impaction problems. You will need to purchase an enema kit from the drugstore with a bag, tubing and tip. Peach, check out the recent posts on self administration of enema (by Easton) as it gives tips about how to do this as well as links to good online sites that instruct. Are you taking acidophilus? You can encourage cleansing through an enema and introducing acidophilus into the colon through the enma solution. Chcek out Nutritional Healing by Balch and Balch...they list many maladies with natural treatment approaches for each. You can get control of your health.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

Good MorningThank you







adelaide and group. I peeked at the thread. I hope I can follow something like that.







*I'm going to admit I'm nervous when it comes to messing with the inside of my body.* Strangly enough, it seems comforting to have a "dr" there to hold my hand every step of the way. But I won't be getting that treatment. sigh*







I'm peeking about on the sight learning what I can.Thanks so00oo much adelaide and "group"... it's much appreciated!Have a good day!














peach


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by adelaide:The aloe juice is really helpful; I also take acidophilus. The glutamine made me very constipated; if you check the reading on it it can cause constipation and is better for D.


Adelaide, I would like to know where did you read about glutamine causes constipation. I'm IBS-C and I just started taking it today and would like to read more about it. I have a health book, but it doesn't say nothing about glutamine causing C. If anyone out there has any info on this please let me know.Thank you much !Blessings,Abi


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Am glad you're trying natural remedies; I responded to your private e-mail. Just keep researching it online. You can try it and it won't hurt you; see hwat your response to it is.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:glutamine and IBS


Hi adelaide, thank you for the reply and info. Do you usually have problems with constipation? or Did you just get C from glutamine? I been reading abt it on google and found this statement: There are rare reports of constipation and bloating with high dose glutamine peptides in TPN.www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdrugprofiles/nutsupdrugs/glu_0124.shtmlDo you think 500mg daily is a high dose? That's what I'm taking. How much were you taking?Thanks again, I really need the help.Blessings,Abi


----------

